# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  AntiAFK as a Hunter

## Dohnutzz

Good Day everyone!

What ive found out so far by playing my Hunter to level 60  :Smile: 
Here's step by step Guide:

1. Be a Hunter (Req. level 14)
2. Have something to Drink / Eat / Shadowmeld
3. Cast "Eyes of the Beast" -> after approx. 40% of Castbar Klick on Food / Drink / Shadowmeld.

If sucessfull, you can Control your Pet, while the Camera Stays on your Character.


This means infinite Time of controlling your Pet (normally max. 1min). Aswell as no AFK or Logout. 

The Reason is, imo, that the Server thinks your still using a Cast.. or under a spell..

It also allows you to send your pet (while YOU are controlling it) on players, npcs etc.. And be out of combat at the same time. 

Your Hero can cast, mount, shoot, lay traps whatsoever.. everything except move  :Smile:  (Only with Shadowmeld because of Standing / siting)


Maybe *move to Elite* because this is pretty useful later in BG..



Thanks and Enjoy classic 

Doh

Edit: To get back to normal "state" just recast Eyes of the Beast.

----------


## _novaLine

I got logged out doing this, am i doing something wrong?

----------


## Enfeebleness

Same as novaLine, the camera goofiness works - but it doesn't keep you from going AFK nor timing out.

----------


## Dohnutzz

Seems u are both right .. just tried it myself, does not seems to work =(

----------

